# Resolvido: Executar aplicações graficas no crontab

## domus-br

olá pessoal,

eu venho tentando por o kppp e o ktorrent agendados no crontab, observando pelo log tudo OK, mas na pratica mesmo as aplicações gráficas nao funcionam, alguem teria alguma dica??

abraços

----------

## shotcult

tenta o kcron. o crontab so roda aplicações em background.

----------

## domus-br

 *shotcult wrote:*   

> tenta o kcron. o crontab so roda aplicações em background.

 

é cara, acho que por enquanto nao tem jeito, estou fazendo trabalho braçal mesmo de abrir os programas gráficos na hora que eu necessito, o cron so ta rodando aplicações que nao são graficas. ja tentei o dcron e voltei pro vixie-cron e nada. o curioso que quando mando "executar" a regra dentro do kcron a aplicação abre normal, mas na pratica mesmo, o cron é incapaz de realizar essa tarefa.

----------

## shotcult

realmente não funciona, testei aqui com o kcron e tambem não foi, ia ser uma mão na roda se funcionasse.

----------

## domus-br

pois é, se alguem souber de alguma solução fico grato, valeu abraços

----------

## domus-br

olá pessoal depois de um tempo fazendo o trabalho braçal de executar determinadas aplicações em xwindow, e perder um pouco paciencia para essa tarefa, resolvi pesquisar mais detalhadamente uma solução e encontrei, era mais simples que imaginava, bastou exportar a variavel DISPLAY=:0 antes do comando que o contrab iria executar as tarefas agora estão sendo executados rigorosamente como determinei, está  perfeito agora, ehehehe

ficou mais ou menos assim

```

30 0 * * 1,2,3,4,5 export DISPLAY=:0 && /usr/bin/programa
```

muito bom hehehe, espero que isso ajude alguem que enfrenta o mesmo problema, abraços

----------

